# ATItool in linux?



## Braveheart (Feb 10, 2009)

is ATItool supported in Ubuntu 8.10? and if so how do i install it? (i have latest stable wine BTW)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 10, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> is ATItool supported in Ubuntu 8.10? and if so how do i install it? (i have latest stable wine BTW)



no it is not.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 10, 2009)

ok, any idea's on how to overclock my x1550 in ubuntu?


----------



## nafets (Feb 10, 2009)

You can try ATIpower. Phoronix has an article about it which can be read here. The developer's page and source download is available here.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks!


----------

